
UPDATE: Coreboot/Libreboot on AMD Has ‘CEO Level Attention’ - josteink
https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/5xvn4i/update_corebootlibreboot_on_amd_has_ceo_level/
======
Zekio
If AMD goes the route of open source in the future, I think the future take a
turn for the better

